

Show HN, my first iOS app: Zen Log - A new and intuitive take on self-tracking - navanit
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/zen-log-life-logging-for-self/id527824945&mt=8

======
Watts
I don't have an iPhone to try your app out, but I just wanted to say I love
your app icon!

~~~
navanit
Thank you!

